
Show HN: We made an app for managing your Twitter favorites - csswizardry
http://faavorite.com
======
guiambros
Oh boy, finally! I've been looking for a Twitter Favorites-manager for a long,
long time. Glad finally someone is addressing the problem.

The overall usability is a bit weird (but based on your poll I wasn't the only
one - 85% also said the same :)) but hey, it's already 10x better than any
other alternative.

Hope you guys continue to develop the product and find creative ways to make a
business out of it.

~~~
csswizardry
Thanks for the great comment! We’re really excited about faavorite and we’re
thrilled to have you on board :D

H

------
csswizardry
Also guys—anyone reading this who’s signed up—if you have any non-tech Twitter
friends you might want to invite that’d be awesome! A quick glance over the
site should tell you that the majority of users so far are web-dev types and
we’d really like to diversify sooner rather than later!

Cheers, Harry

------
svolinsky
Great App! I favorite tweets for reading them later, but with the tagging,
seems like I can expand on that.

Suggestion -- I can now only see 3 tweets on the screen (1920x1080), because
of all extra buttons/text/tags. Is there a way to collapse ?

~~~
csswizardry
Thanks! That’s a great question, we need to ponder that because faavorites
_do_ take up a lot of space because of all the other data they carry. Perhaps
a toggle between all open and all closed…?

~~~
mikecane
I'd like an "Express View" like that too, to get more on the screen. Maybe
smaller text in each too.

------
mikecane
Your site is claiming I have 792 Favorites (Twitter won't enumerate). Will all
those be able to import?

~~~
csswizardry
Sure thing, we can grab all of those (unless any were authored by a protected
user).

EDIT: If you have a particularly large amount of favorites, faavorite will put
you on a drip-feed import where we just grab them 200 at a time. This means
you can still look around the app (or go make a coffee, or go to bed, or
anything) and we’ll just grab them for you until we get all of them.

------
paynedigital
Possibly of additional interest is a writeup of the tech stack powering
faavorite.com which somebody submitted a couple of weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3802872> :)

------
maxw3st
I have to give the faavoriteapp crew a big thumbs up vote. Excellent for those
of us who use Twitter to track things & people we want to bookmark for later
reference. Great design, use it often.

------
shanehudson
I am quite a regular user of faavorite, it gives me a reason to favourite
tweets which beforehand was pretty useless!

------
stevederico
not to be a jerk, but organize is spelt incorrectly in your title tag. should
be 'organize' not 'organise'

~~~
DanBC
-ize or -ise are often style matters and not spelling errors.

(<http://oxforddictionaries.com/words/ize-ise-or-yse>)

(<http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/2011/03/ize-or-ise/>)

------
zackattack
Really Cool! . a little Marketing brushup and you'll go a long way.!

~~~
csswizardry
Thank you!

> a little Marketing brushup and you'll go a long way

This is where we’re struggling at the moment; we’re just a couple of devs on a
hobbyist app right now. The next ‘sprint’ we’re hoping to dedicate to
marketing and ideas and the like :)

